# Frage zu Linux und Zeitplan



## druckgott (25. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Ich habe mal eine Frage kann man auf einem Linux Server über irgendwelche Befehle wie einen Zeitplan einbauen das eine bestimmte Anwendung immer nur zu bestimmten Zeiten gestartet wird und wieder abgeschallten wird.
Ich komm auf den Server aber nur über die Remotekonsole drauf.

MFg
druckgott


----------



## KoMtuR (25. Oktober 2004)

die Hilfe wird dir der Befehl crontab bringen. Oder suche am Besten mal nach Cronjobs 

Kannst damit die Programme oder Scripte oder was du willst zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ausführen lassen


----------



## Sinac (25. Oktober 2004)

Schau mal bei den Linux-Tutorials, da gibts ein Tutorial über CRON.

Greetz..
Sinac


----------



## druckgott (25. Oktober 2004)

ah kann man das damit dann auch beenden


----------



## KristophS (25. Oktober 2004)

Lies dir die Tutorials/Goolge und deine Frage beantwortet sich von selbst.


----------



## druckgott (25. Oktober 2004)

jo danke werde ich machen hab eh schon was gefunden


----------

